# Door Panel Removal



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

There are a whole bunch of threads at the bottom of this page in the suggested section. Look down⇓


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*How to: Replace door speakers


*<strong>


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Good place to buy door panel clips?


----------



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

When I took mine off, I used a interior removal tool so I didn't break any and reused the old ones. 

https://www.harborfreight.com/autom...ing/trim-and-molding-tool-set-5-pc-64126.html

Otherwise, if you would like some just in case, they make inexpensive kits on Amazon that have different clips. You could also find them here

https://www.clipsandfasteners.com/Door-Panel-Retainers-p/pas1024-25.htm

The main thing is not to force anything, if you do stuff starts breaking. Using the tool allowed me to get closer to the clips and use leverage to gently pop each one out of the hole, rather than just pulling the door until it came free.


----------



## michaelwoodont (11 mo ago)

my driver side window will not open. my motor is woking .


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

michaelwoodont said:


> my driver side window will not open. my motor is woking .


Welcome Aboard!

Could be the switch. or you busted the plastic clips holding it on. Did you try to roll the window down when it was frozen shut? If so that probably did it.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.





Gen II Korean built








Gen II


----------

